
Show HN: Astroe.io now has bots. Multiplayer 2d space battle game - dan335
http://astroe.io/
======
Fr33maan
I hoped for a release note explaining the meaning of the titlebut I just get
redirected to the game page... Which is not mibile friendly. Your title is in
a 'news' format, it should link to a news. Good luck with your game.

